# NGD: Gibson J-15 Walnut Burst



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Got this beautiful Gibson J-15 yesterday after I'd been hankering for a slope shouldered acoustic for a little over a year now. Love'n it!!! This coming from an owner of 4 Martins. 

Anyway, in my quest I had considered:

Eastman E10SS (not the SS/v though) - no stock anywhere in Ontario, let alone close by to try one out...too bad.

Inspired by Gibson Epiphone J45 - the cutaway version is available everywhere and not a fan of cutaways..the non-cutaway is few and far between.

Gibson J45 Std- thumbs up...and the 

Gibson J15 Walnut Burst - Awesome!. 

Honestly when I A/B'd the J45 vs J15 at L&M earlier in the week, I couldn't really discern a huge difference in tone, not $1400 bucks worth anyway. So, yesterday this one followed me home. 

Other than some Dr Ducks on the fretboard and bridge and a set of EB Earthwood 80/20 mediums, it's pretty much perfect off the rack. I'll give it a few days to see if any adjustments are needed once it acclimatizes to it's new home.

I think Gibson latched on to something special in how they make walnut, spruce and maple work beautifully together. Too bad it's now been discontinued. 

This guitar is LOUD and really has that Gibson "thump" going for it. It's a keeper for sure.



























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Probably less keystrokes for to google it but i would rather ask a real person; what’s the difference between a J15 and a J45? Is the walnut (back and sides) a special version of the J15 or is that the difference to the J45?


----------



## KHaigB (Oct 31, 2020)

Beauty!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

StratCat said:


> Probably less keystrokes for to google it but i would rather ask a real person; what’s the difference between a J15 and a J45? Is the walnut (back and sides) a special version of the J15 or is that the difference to the J45?


I believe the main differences between the J15 and J45 are:

J15 is Walnut b/s vs mahogany on the J45

J15 has Maple neck vs mahogany on J45

J15 has Grover Mini Rotomatics vs regular Rotomatics on the J45.

J15 has Walnut fretboard and bridge vs rosewood on the J45.

Neck profiles are different between the two- don't know what they are though.

J15 has the LR Baggs Element vs ? on the J45.

They do share the same dovetail neck join, hand scalloped braces, Sitka top and nitro finish. There may be some other differences that I'm not aware of so please feel free to chime in anybody.

I compared the J15 to my D18 this morning as that's the closest Martin I have that is supposed to be "warm" sounding, and as the J15 was described as sounding too. Bear in mind, I'm a fingerpicker (flesh only), but the J15 blew the D18 away...in everything I played...same strings, same Eb tuning. Just an overall sound that is more defined and LOUDER than the D18, if you can imagine that.

Don't let the use of walnut on the J15 fool you into thinking this is a "cheap" J45 wannabe. It is a fantastic, professional-grade guitar with it's own unique, huge thumpy bass and tone. Gibson really nailed it with this model and it's really unfortunate that they have now discontinued it. So, if you get he chance...



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

A lot more difference than I was expecting. Great summary. Enjoy the NGD. She’s a beaut!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Congratulations on your J-15! I agree, it’s too bad they discontinued it.


----------



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

Sweet


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

Great guitar, I own one as well and love it, congrats!


----------



## Bushleague (Aug 1, 2021)

After some extensive demoing I snagged a G-45 that I really connected with last winter. Believe me, I was really trying to talk myself into a J-45 standard or a D-18, but for the price and the sound I just couldnt do it. Having played a few J-15's I'd imagine it sounds pretty similar to your axe, like a J-45 with a slight rosewood-ish "zing" in the upper mids... and noticeably more volume. Mine seems to be settling into a bit darker tone as it loosens up, love that guitar.

I'd agree with everything you said about the Spruce/ Walnut Gibsons, a very cool sound. I'm pretty interested to demo a Rosewood J-45 studio if I ever get the chance, I could see that being another winner.


----------



## Orangeblossom (May 29, 2015)

Congrats on a beauty for sure. Very pretty indeed. The gibson thump eh?


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Orangeblossom said:


> Congrats on a beauty for sure. Very pretty indeed. The gibson thump eh?


Gotta love the thump! My Martins are taking more and more of a back seat to the thump. Wish they had the thump...I really do. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

